# Lew's Speed Spool schematic chart



## kmurf91

anybody know where to find one?? i cant seem to find my box with the manual in it.. thanks


----------



## TioJaime

Check Mikesreelrepair.com, I think this link will get you there.

http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/schematics/thumbnails.php?album=18


----------



## trout250

mikes i s probably easiest place if not there try southwestern parts.com


----------



## nitrofn

*Lews*

Dont try Southwestparts they dont have lews parts! I called Bobs reel service in Iowa for my parts, call this number 319-362-7692. Real nice guy to talk to.


----------

